# Chatter Weights



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked up a couple packs of Chatter Weights today, and was just curious how many of yall use them, and if so what's your prefered way of rigging them. I do most of my fishing in the Matagorda surf using live croaker. Any tips on how i should use them with live bait are much appreciated!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

12lb Mono - Chatter Weight - 20lb Fluro - Circle Hook.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tie one on end of line and then 24" 20# florocarbon and finish with croaker hook. They work very well when croaker are lively and make it chatter. Im a potlicker when im fishing with potlickers


-mac-


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I should have asked this in my original post but forgot. There were four different sizes if i'm not mistakin, and i picked up the neutral colored medium sized ones with the barrel swivel on one end. Which size do yall use?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I use them with live shrimp rig it in line above the hook i get the smaller one i thinks its about an inch long color not important to me .I did not have any luck using it with live croaker last summer.


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

I use the mini's, without the swivel... rigged like everyone else has said.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have all the sizes but the best one IMO is the small one in bone. I use it under a popping cork with a gulp shrimp. Fished side by side with my bro in law and outcaught him trout/reds to his and beat him by about 3:1. He got tired of it and got off in my tackle bag and tied one on and kept up after that. They do work i will testify. I have fished the chartreuse or pink ones under birds and had trout bite it off. I think you could seriously put a split ring on it with a treble and tear them up especially under lights. The bone or natural is a little more evasive so they tend not to hit it as often. I also. Elie e in the rockport rattler jigheads. Flounder especially like them as do trout and reds. Only downside is theyre kinda ig and obtrusive so you have to bite or cut off a little of the front of your soft plastic to get the rattle in there...i like biting off the gulps cuz they taste gooood! Not really but anyway, they work well also


-mac-


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes they do work. It the end of braided line and tap tap of the rod tip. With braid I just slip loop one above the hook if I need to add one on the go. This of course is with croaker. I've used the bigger ones in the surf with success. But Spanish mackerel like them to and tend to keep them.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Capsized is the expert.......he catches more trout than anyone I know and he uses those things alot.
You can see one in his Giant piggy thread.


----------

